# Introducing the 2011(.5) New Breed Eclipse



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Now if only I could find some spare cash I would have one on order. Great job Kyle and the rest of NBA. I think you have a home run on your hands and I am sure you will make several hunter/foam killer combos for people with this bow.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

This is one sweet bow!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought I would add that NBA said this bow has the 2 tack cam that has modules to adjust draw length instead of cam specific draw length.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

This bow is one smooth shooter.....................










Don't take my word for it, get your hands on one to try for yourself.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Another great addition to a stellar line up!
Awesome job NBA 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Very Nice!!


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## bedge7767 (Sep 16, 2010)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

4.2lb


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*Bow looks real nice, got a few questions though...*

Draw lengths available???
Limb poundage options available???
Finish options available???


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Mod system Reg, version 27" to 30". We can do a fix mini cam version in a couple shorter draws
60 65 70 max limbs splits only
Black riser camo limbs this year, unless you want custom for 150 upcharge
kn



TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Draw lengths available???
> Limb poundage options available???
> Finish options available???


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

_I know this bow has split limbs but are they Barnsdale limbs?_


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

No this bow is our limb design
kn


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok thanks.


----------

